
Goldman Sachs: More People Who Use Airbnb Don't Want to Go Back to Hotels - ilamont
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-16/goldman-sachs-more-and-more-people-who-use-airbnb-don-t-want-to-go-back-to-hotels
======
Spivak
Is this really a surprise? A short term rental usually gets you a house, full
size fridge, unlimited free internet, free cable, a full kitchen, free parking
and maybe a garage, flexible check-in and departure times, a quieter
atmosphere, more location options, and you usually end up doing business with
a regular person or a local small time renter in the area rather than
HILTONCORP® Customer Service. All this and it's still cheaper than hotels
because even after charging half what a hotel would cost, the provider's cut,
cleaning up the guest room, and the weekends worth of utilities the owner
still gets a sizable profit for very little work.

Sure, you might occasionally have to deal with assholes but with hotels you
always have to deal with assholes -- it's company policy.

(Person in the Midwest since that might matter)

~~~
a_lifters_life
I completely agree. Who wants to be in a small hotel room, with minimal
amenities. AirBnB you get something that is truly yours (temporarily)

